
Google sets out to disrupt four-year degrees - hourislate
https://thepienews.com/news/google-sets-out-to-disrupt-four-year-degrees/
======
codingdave
I feel like there is still a fundamental misunderstanding... 4 year degrees
are not intended to be vocational training. I'm all for increased vocational
training options in our society. I just think saying the new certificates will
disrupt 4 year degrees is analogous to saying that electric motorcycles will
disrupt the 4-door pickup truck market. Sure, they are both vehicles that can
take you somewhere, but they do not serve the same use case.

~~~
tssva
4 year degrees may have not originally been intended to be vocational training
but for a large number of people and fields that is exactly what they have
become in practice.

